# Wanted - 5 hrs or less from Cincy, waterfront, dates flexible!



## flagerrific (Apr 14, 2014)

We need a mini vacation!  Don't want to travel more than 5 hours from Cincinnati in any direction.  Prefer something on the water or close to the water.  We are flexible on dates.  Just want to get away!    Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2014)

All requests in the forum must state a date, or range of dates, within the next *45 days*, because this is the Last Minute Rental Forum.

You can add info. you your post by clicking on EDIT.


----------



## flagerrific (Apr 15, 2014)

"Flexible on dates". . .as in we would travel just about anytime in the next 45 days.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 15, 2014)

See my new posting on LMR thread -- 4 nights a the waterparks of Glacier Canyon - May 5th --- 3bdr. 

Is that within 5 hours?


----------



## flagerrific (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish it was!!  Unfortunately, it's almost 8 hours away.  Thank you for offering though.  If nothing else works out and you still have it available, I may contact you about it.  Thanks again!


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Flag!
we lived in Yellow Springs for 22 years and finally got to timesharing in 2003 -

to be honest , a timeshare on water within 5 hours does not come to mind quickly---

 that Glacier Canyon offer from Linda  is FABULOUs - very difficult to get in there -- 

Sieverville/Gait - by Knoxville.. (Wyndham Smoky mountains) we found to be the closest Wyndham timeshare at 5 horus  so we would stay there to and from FL...made it easy and a nice stop.

There's FRench Lick, IN - 4 hours - but not the "water" you want.

Ah, the problem with living in the Midwest....


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 16, 2014)

flagerrific said:


> I wish it was!! Unfortunately, it's almost 8 hours away. Thank you for offering though. If nothing else works out and you still have it available, I may contact you about it. Thanks again!



If it's within a day's drive you should take it . . . .  Can't check in  till after 4:00 that's a full day.  On the way back break the drive  in half if you have to


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 16, 2014)

ronandjoan said:


> ..There's FRench Lick, IN - 4 hours - but not the "water" you want.
> 
> Ah, the problem with living in the Midwest....



It is very near Lake Patoka and if you don't find a timeshare I'd consider renting one of the cabins on the water.

We went last year and took the big boat tour and if you can get out before the leaves bud out you'll see a few bald eagles nests.

http://www.patokalakemarina.com/

You could always come up to lake Erie but only one TS that I know of and I never see it offered anywhere.  Plenty of other places to rent around Marblehead and Port Clinton.  The walleye fishing is heating up.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 16, 2014)

The Glacier Canyon is a 3bdr unit - sleeps 10 person (8 people with no one sleeping on a sofa bed). Still available....


----------

